
Trinary : Ternary computer science, logic and computers - kqr2
http://en.trinary.ru/projects/setunws/
======
kqr2
The only modern ternary computer implementation was the Russian Setun:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setun>

According to the wikipedia article:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternary_computer>

 _ternary logic's elegance and efficiency is predicted by Donald Knuth to
bring them back into development in the future_

